# Trivia 3/28



## luckytrim (Mar 28, 2020)

trivia 3/28
DID YOU KNOW...
One of the most expensive American ventures ever created, the  Trans-Alaskan
Pipeline System cost eight billion dollars in the year it was  constructed
(1977).


1. The word "prissy" gets the first part of its blend from  "prim". Which
word makes up the second part of the blend?
2. Six of the Fifty border on Iowa ; South Dakota, Minnesota,  Wisconsin, 
Illinois, Missouri and ..... what ?
3. Which French Monarch was known as the "Sun King"  ?
(Hint; Louis the __ th...)
4. Which of these events occurred first?
  a. - Magna Carta adopted
  b. - Charlemagne crowned Holy Roman Emperor
  c. - Coliseum is built in Rome
  d. - First Crusade is launched
5. - To what country must I travel to see the results of the  'Tunguska 
Event' ?
6. Two authors have been known as the "Father of Science  Fiction" ... Name 
them ...
7. Fred Astaire tells Ginger Rogers that "Heaven, I'm in  Heaven" in the 1935 
film 'Top Hat'...
What were they doing  at the time, according to the song  ?
8. What ancient civilization is also known as the "land  between the rivers"?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The difference between a Nook and a Cranny is that a Nook is a  corner and a
Cranny is a shelf.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Sissy
2. Nebraska
3. Louis XIV
4. - c
5. Russia
6. Jules Verne and H.G. Wells
7. 'Dancing, cheek to cheek'
8. Mesopotamia

CRAP  !!
The difference between a Nook and a Cranny is that a Nook is a  corner and a
Cranny is a crack .


----------

